# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  "Informe en V" Adiós Ríos (cap.27- 22/03/14) Ríos de Galicia

## NoRegistrado

http://www.vtelevision.es/informativ..._90_205216.htm
 Interesante video publicado en el grupo La Voz de Galicia
Dura casi una hora, pero seguro que a la mayoría de los gallegos y al resto de los españoles les interesa. Hace referencia a muchos de ellos, también habla de Belesar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

